
Coming soon: A new site for fully free collaboration - rbanffy
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/sysadmin/coming-soon-a-new-site-for-fully-free-collaboration
======
jsilence
Why is the no mobile friendly css on this site? It is almost impossible to
read this on a phone.

